# Legendary Bollywood actor Dev Anand dies of heart attack in London



## KDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

> Dev Anand, the 'Evergreen Romantic Superstar' of Indian cinema, has passed away in London last night following cardiac arrest. He was 88.


Source

May his soul Rest in Piece.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 4, 2011)

RIP sir. You are the baap of Big B in the world of Cinema.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 4, 2011)

heard this Morning ... R.I.P


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2011)

This is turning out to be a sad year. So many legendary artists had left us. RIP Dev saab.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2011)

RIP Dev Anand. This year we have lost too many great personalities


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2011)

RIP.....the evergreen actor of Indian cinema.....gata rahe mere dil...tuhee meri manzil....


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 4, 2011)

RIP Dev Anand.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 4, 2011)

He is one of the greatest Bollywood legend . his acting in this song (pal bhar kai liye koi hame pyaar kar le ) is one of my favorites . may his soul rest in peace.


----------



## maddy1205 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Evergreen Star of Bollywood!!!....RIP Dev sir.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2011)

He had a distinct and unique style that no other actor can match. 
Rest in peace Dev Anand sir.

Really a year of my life, that I would have no regret to erase.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 4, 2011)

R.I.P dev anand sir ,


----------



## silicon_fusion (Dec 4, 2011)

R.I.P Dev Anand


----------



## Winter (Dec 4, 2011)

R.I.P. Dev Anand, you will always be remembered


----------



## Alok (Dec 4, 2011)

R.I.P.                                         .


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 4, 2011)

When I was just 11 I saw the movie CID and Baazi... Since then I am a very very very big fan of him....... Then came the ultimate movie... Or movie of life... Guide.... Wow.... A must watch movie.. If any one want to know why he is so respected watch Guide, Jewel Thief, Johny mera naam... 


People now talk about INCEPTION... The this concept of changing reality by entering dream was first used  in movie Teen Deviyan of Dev Saheb..  Once Bombay high court had ban him wearing Black cloths in public places... Because ppl gather too much to see him... 

He was the first actor to bring style in cinema...

Mein zindagi ka sath nibhata chala gaya....

He is not dead.. He is still alive in his works and in heart of his fans.....


Abhi naa jao chodd ke ke dil abhi bhara nahi...


----------



## simransingh (Dec 5, 2011)

its very sad . RIP Dev ji


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 6, 2011)

Dont misunderstand me....not full movie is of Dreams

Dev Anand loves threee different ladies, but he can Marry only one... But he cant decide so he visits a Doctor, who suggest him to get sleep and dream life with each girl and decide how real life will be 

Dev does the same and dreams life with each girl separately and then chooses the right girl..


The movie was released in 1965, entire movie is black and white except the dreams which is in colour.....

There is also the beautiful song "Khwab ho tum ya koi haqeeqat... "


Isnt it great to have such movies in India releaed 50 years back...

The Guide film poster was recently sold to a New york Person for RS 200000/-..... How great was the golden time of Indian Cineam....

With death of several atists we are loosing too much....


----------



## harpreet115 (Dec 7, 2011)

He will always be remembered because of his unique style and evergreen films.
His movie Guide was also first film to win all four of the major awards(Best Movie, Best Director, Best Actor and Best Actress) and held this record for 30 years.


----------



## kevinkerby10 (Dec 30, 2011)

I know it, this is the heart break moments for every bollywood actors. In my view i think sir dev anand is the legend and special character of bollywood. My father is the big fan of these is well and he really miss him a lot.:sad.


----------

